# Personal Car Importation



## johnthomson (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello does anyone have experience of importing their
existing car, either on their own or via an agent. What are the
pitfalls ? Is it actually worth getting an agent, and what might the costs be ?
Many thanks, John


----------

